# Spring 2008 Dresses



## LaurelLiz (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey ladies!!
Does anyone have a good suggestion for a bright and colorful spring dress I can wear to a wedding in March? I need some suggestions for stores to look.

I'm open to splurge a little bit because its a big wedding for a close friend and I want to look fly. As far as length, I am looking for something about knee-length or slightly shorter. The wedding is at 3:00 and goes on into the evening.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 22, 2008)

Personally, I am a huge fan of Diane Von Furstenberg. She makes tons of dresses that are figure flattering and come in an array of colors and patterns. Her dresses are pricey (300 and up when not on sale) but i absolutely love them!


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Personally, I am a huge fan of Diane Von Furstenberg. She makes tons of dresses that are figure flattering and come in an array of colors and patterns. Her dresses are pricey (300 and up when not on sale) but i absolutely love them!_

 
Oh good idea! Thank you!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 23, 2008)

Anthropologie has some GREAT pretty spring dresses!

Anthropologie.com > Welcome to Anthropologie


----------

